# Do Aliens exist?



## liveinsurrealism (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok. So I have a compelling argument based on facts that Shows the existence of exterestreal life on earth.  I believe Aliens created the great pyramids reasons being-

1.The height of the Pyramids apex is 5,812.98 inches and each side is 9,131 inches rom corner to corner. If the circumference of the pyramid is divided by twice it's height the result is 3.14159, which just happens to be Pi. Pi is demonstrated many times throughout the Pyramid, and yet we know that it wasn't discovered until later by the Greeks..

2. As stated earlier each the Pyramids four sides are 9,131 inches for a total of 36,524 inches. 365.24 days just happens to be the exact length of the solar year.

3.The Great Pyramid is located at the exact center of the Earths' land mass. That is, its' East-West axis corresponds to the longest land parralel across the Earth, passing through Africa, Asia, and America. Similarly, the longest land Meridian, Asia, Africa, Europe, and Antarctica, also passes right through the Pyramid. The odds of the Pyramid being built in this exact spot are 1 in 3 billion.

So it seems our Egyptian friends would have to know a mathematical concept they didn't have, the exact length of the year, the exact curvature of an Earth no one had yet mapped out accurately, and the exact center of the Earths' land-mass including continents they didn't know existed. Not only that they had to incorporate all this knowledge into construction of one monument.
I'd also like to point out that the Pyramid would have collapsed under it's own weight if it were'nt for the fact that a small Granite mountan exists right under it. How did they know it was there? They certainly didn't have advanced mining equipment to check. Has anyone ever thought over these facts it interests me. UFO's have been in ancient history all over the world before there was communication between contenints. I BELIEVE THERE IS LIFE OUTSIDE OF EARTH. Any opinions on the theory?


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, you are not alone.  I agee.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 30, 2006)

Pyramids don't have a circumference.

"If the circumference of the pyramid is divided by twice it's height the result is 3.14159"

So what.  If you divide the height of me by a number you get Pi.  Its nothing special.  Pi doesnt have to be discovered to be there.  Its just coincidence.  If were were to try and make a building today with all these coincidences it would be eery hard to get right.  aliens building the pyramids to me is extremely unlikely.  It suggests they could fly here.  if that was the case they wouldn't have built something so primative surely?

"and the exact center of the Earths' land-mass"

That doesn't make sense.  I would say the centre is actually somewhere near the core.  

"That is, its' East-West axis corresponds to the longest land parralel across the Earth, passing through Africa, Asia, and America."

I don't really understand that but if it means what I think it mean then anywhere else on the axis is also the centre of mass...

I haven't seen any proof that aliens exist.  they may do they may not.  i don't really think anyone can say without seeing one.


----------



## santino (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm one,  the dog from MIB  - really


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 30, 2006)

I think there might be a few on this forum!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> I think there might be a few on this forum!


 
in high places


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2006)

yes, unfortunatley the Ancient Egyptians were *alot* more intelligent than most people give them credit for. There was a time when the western world in particular believed it was impossible to physically build the pyramids, that along with many other theories has been proven wrong the more we understand them.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> I think there might be a few on this forum!


You might think that but I couldn't possibly comment :mrgreen:


PS Are the measurements of the pyramids taken from as they are now - or when they had an extra layer of stone - a limestone facing - which made the dimensions larger?


PPS I can confirm that aliens are here - but we didn't come all this way just to build a couple of bl**dy pyramids. We came to borrow money and do naughty things with your womenfolk.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You might think that but I couldn't possibly comment :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> PS Are the measurements of the pyramids taken from as they are now - or when they had an extra layer of stone - a limestone facing - which made the dimensions larger?


 
ahhhhh, erosion. 
good point - oh teardrop head bug-eyed one :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> good point - oh teardrop head bug-eyed one :thumbup:


That from a man who appears to have an eyeball on the end of his finger.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That from a man who appears to have an eyeball on the end of his finger.


 
you caught that, eh? you know i'm not who i appear to be


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ahhhhh, erosion.
> good point - oh teardrop head bug-eyed one :thumbup:



FYI it wasn't erosion.  It was stolen.  It was the highest quality marble in egypt that was used I suspect.  You can still see the marble fascia on the higher parts of the pyramids.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

And another flaw in the argument is that the measurements have been done in inches. I think you will find that the Ancient Egyptians used cubits and similar measures, based on parts of the body.

And I would be interested to know exactly where this 'granite mountain' is precisely. The Egyptian Geological Survey appears to have missed it. They think it's built on limestone and other sedimentaries.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 30, 2006)

ok..look... for one, if there is more intellegent life out there, why cant they hide the space ships?

if there is intellegent life out there, they sure as i am a freak, not gonna do fly by's to scare the population...

actually, the smartest thing they could do would be to stay away...

also...why would they pic the most stupidest ugliest people to do tests on?

if you had more power...more intellegence, would you not grab up mel gibson, orlando bloom, goerge clooney for heavens sakes....

why in the wold entire world would you pull up a guy with no teeth, no job, and named bubba....???????????????????????????????

how smart is that?? and believe me, if they are wanting weird, they would have pulled up micheal jackson, or even me......he-llo?
see what i'm saying....???? am i making any sense here????


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if you had more power...more intellegence, would you not grab up mel gibson,  orlando bloom, goerge clooney for heavens sakes....


:er: No, because they are aliens...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> FYI it wasn't erosion. It was stolen. It was the highest quality marble in egypt that was used I suspect. You can still see the marble fascia on the higher parts of the pyramids.


 
thanks for clearing that up


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> thanks for clearing that up


 

    love this guy, and never get to use him....


----------



## Corry (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> thanks for clearing that up




I thought it was pretty interesting, myself.  A lot of the stuff in this thread so far has been interesting.  Gonna have to show it to the boyfriend when I get home tonight...he's totally into the ancient history/egypt/ect stuff.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :er: No, because they are aliens...


 
So, what you are saying is that all the good looking guys are aliens?  Then, why would I believe you're an alien?  :hertz: 







**Sorry Hertz, I just couldn't resist.  Love ya though :hugs: **


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> why would I believe you're an alien?


I could think of several reasons - but not being human doesn't make me an alien, you know.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 30, 2006)

you know, hertz, there are times i think human is over rated...

and there are some that make me sick to be in the same species...


----------



## anicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Ya'll smell that?!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I could think of several reasons - but not being human doesn't make me an alien, you know.


 
True, true...  and who knows better about non-humans than we darksiders...


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ahhhhh, erosion.
> good point - oh teardrop head bug-eyed one :thumbup:



The pyramids were also clad with mrable which us british decided to tear off in our empire days...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> The pyramids were also clad with mrable which us british decided to tear off in our empire days...


But it was Napoleon's troops who shot the nose off the Sphinx.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But it was Napoleon's troops who shot the nose off the Sphinx.


 
i guess it was a good thing Patton didn't have a run through


----------



## anicole (Mar 30, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i guess it was a good thing Patton didn't have a run through


 
"... like sh*t through a tin horn ... son, your grandaddy rode with the great third army ... "

 classic ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh I see. European megalomaniacs not good enough for you?


----------



## anicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh I see. European megalomaniacs not good enough for you?


 
Patton's pretty hard to beat ... but I'm sure ya'll have your fair share!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 30, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm sure ya'll have your fair share!


If 95% is fair then I guess we have.


----------



## steve817 (Mar 30, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> The pyramids were also clad with mrable which us british decided to tear off in our empire days...


 
I thought it was the arabs that did that.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Mar 30, 2006)

There are 9 planets in our solar system, and one has intelligent life on it.  So far scientists have found 70 other solar systems in the Milky Way galaxy, but they suspect that there are billions.  So then I think that if anyone can honestly think that there is not one planet that has intelligent life in at least one other of those solar systems, then they are extremely close-minded and ignorant.  As they said in the movie Contact, it would be an awful waste of space.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 31, 2006)

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> There are 9 planets in our solar system, and one has intelligent life on it.  So far scientists have found 70 other solar systems in the Milky Way galaxy, but they suspect that there are billions.  So then I think that if anyone can honestly think that there is not one planet that has intelligent life in at least one other of those solar systems, then they are extremely close-minded and ignorant.  As they said in the movie Contact, it would be an awful waste of space.


The alien view is slightly different.
There are eight, _possibly_ nine, planets in your solar system and _no_ intelligent life - though there are one or two interesting mosses, but they only have limited conversational skills.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 31, 2006)

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> There are 9 planets in our solar system, and one has intelligent life on it. So far scientists have found 70 other solar systems in the Milky Way galaxy, but they suspect that there are billions. So then I think that if anyone can honestly think that there is not one planet that has intelligent life in at least one other of those solar systems, then they are extremely close-minded and ignorant. As they said in the movie Contact, it would be an awful waste of space.


 

not that we are gonna talk religion...cause we cant.....

but if we could...i would point out that in a world that exsists in this 8 to 9 plants solar system... one out of 9 have life...

and they can not find any proof there is life any where else...

not counting the different "ships" they have sent out unmanned that traveled since early 60's braodcasting that there is life on the third planet from the sun....and have gotten no response...

aside from that.... its not wasted space, its to show the mass and complexity and enormous-ness of God...and how very small we are in comparison to his great work....and why does he need more life than what we got here..think he can do a better job ???   nah...its  a lesson to us to know that even though his world and life is enormous, he still knows how many hairs are on my head, and how many times my heart beats..

now...wasted space??  pah-lees....you should meet some of the people i come in "contact" with everyday.....there is wasted space.....(oh, and dont believe everything in movies....hollywood has little intellegent life.......)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Mar 31, 2006)

liveinsurrealism said:
			
		

> Ok. So I have a compelling argument based on facts that Shows the existence of exterestreal life on earth. I believe Aliens created the great pyramids reasons being- (lots of psuedo-scientific tosh snipped out)




Not only is this unoriginal, it's more than 30 years old. Erich Von Daniken served up this nonsense in a series of best selling books, back in the late '60s and '70s. It seemed reasonable enough when I read them at the age of 13 (before I had any idea what scientific proof was about), but really it is utter nonsense, and Von Daniken himself has been exposed as a fraudster. This is from an article about Von Daniken's theories at debunker.com :-

_On the mysteries of the great Pyramid of Cheops: "is it coincidence that the area of the base of the pyramid divided by twice its height gives the celebrated figure Pi = 3.14159?" (p. 77)
_
_Here our slippery trickster has made a claim which is easy enough to understand, but its refutation requires a higher level of mathematical sophistication, which is all the better for letting the deception go unnoticed! Without going into too much detail, let us observe that the famous number Pi is what is called a "dimensionless constant": it is a pure number, with which no units of measure are associated. However, the ratio of an area to height is not dimensionless, hence such a ratio cannot yield Pi. By choosing our units carefully, we can obtain the number 3.14159, but the ratio will not really be Pi, which is independent of any units of measure. If we measure the same pyramid, Von Daniken style, in inches, feet, and yards, we will obtain three different ratios. Choose your own units, and the ratio can be made to equal any number at all! Von Daniken writes that the pyramid of Cheops "has inspired hundreds of crazy and untenable theories". Not satisfied with this collection, he has given us one more. (Robert Shaeffer, NICAP UFO Investigator, Oct/Nov 1974)
_
The only thing to do when presented with this kind of stuff is to apply Occam's Razor, _'Pluralitas non est ponenda sine neccesitate'. _In case your Latin is a bit rusty, I'll help you out. It means 'plurality should not be posited without necessity', or in plain English, given two possible explanations for a phenomenon, the simpler one is usually correct. 


So, the pyramids could have been built by aliens, who travelled across unimaginable distances to get here but left no other evidence of their visit (wait! they had the technology to fly across countless light years of outer space and they built some, er, big stone things when they got here?), or the ancient Egyptians knew a bit more about maths and engineering than Von Daniken's Eurocentric obsessions will permit him to admit. Which is the simpler explanation?


Thomsk (fan of the scientific method and William of Ockham)


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 31, 2006)

I sure hope there's intelligent life out there! 

























Can't seem to find any here... :meh:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 31, 2006)

steve817 said:
			
		

> I thought it was the arabs that did that.



Yeah alot of it was gone far before british times.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 31, 2006)

There are tons of aliens in Texas.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, there's a lot of aliens up here too...  along with a bunch of wasted space.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 31, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a lot of aliens up here too... along with a bunch of wasted space.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 31, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> There are tons of aliens in Texas.


no kidding... they are invading....


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know aobut the porbability of their being life somewhere else in the universe its probably reasonably high relative to some things.  

What I find funny is that if people class it as intelligent life they can immediately fly across the universe to us and would want t invade.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 31, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> What I find funny is that if people class it as intelligent life they can immediately fly across the universe to us and would want t invade.


What is even stranger - if it is so difficult for us to find signs of other life in the Universe, how come aliens find it so easy to pinpoint us?
Perhaps when we start exploring space properly we will find the signs that say "the funny monkeys are here - please do not feed."


----------



## monicam (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, right well, I'm a believer that yes there may well be life out there elsewhere HOWEVER going by what we know today in science about physics. 

There could be other explanations for those things, civilization goes backwards sometimes. Take Britain, the Romans had a fairly complex society and some quite sohphisticated things for their time, but then the dark ages/medeival times came, and a lot of knowledge was lost.

One of the huge issues about life forms from other planets being here is travel. Unless their is another major reform in our understanding of the universe then it may not be phesable to travel between galaxies or even star systems. As far as we know it is not possible for solid particles to travel faster than the speed of light, now light travels at 300,000 km/s, yeah thats fast, but the nearest star from us is 4 light years, if we could travel say at 99.9% the speed of light it would take around 4 years to get there that is just not pheasable as a human needs something like 5 litres of water a day to survive and you can't carry de-hydrated water! Just to get to the centre of our OWN galaxy would take THOUSANDS of years at these speeds, and to get to the next nearest galaxy to us your talking MILLIONS of years. Even if we in future manage to reach 'warp speeds' of many times the speed of light it would still take years and years to get there, and it's just not possible to take enough supplies. Add to it time of aceleration/deceleration etc. Even if it were possible to reach SUPER speeds, say trillions of miles an hour (light is 670 million miles/hour) the amount of ENERGY required would reach near infinite amounts that it would be impossible to supply or produce. Of course this is all subject to todays knowledge unless there are ways to 'teleport' and such that are invented in the future such as 'wormholes' which are still just theoretical and have many fatal flaws, other than that would simply be un-predictable.

Another reason I don't think life forms have visited earth is, that even if there is life, or many other forms of life they won't nessecairly be intelligent forms of life, and even if they were, they would have to be far far far far superior to us to a) get here in the first place b) to leave no real evidence behind whatsoever of their existince, humans would have drawn pictures or written references to them if there were such things.

Also an argument, which I'm still undecided in, is still the likelihood of other life. Now even though the Universe is HUGE it is still of a finite size. Now with all the *really big number* of planets there are there almost certainly will be many with similar conditions to our own planet with liquid water and such. Now this in itself would be a rarity. Looking at how COMPLEX the reactions were that took place the likelihood of them happening are EXTREMELY minute, and then the evolution into an intelligent creature makes the possibilty smaller even futher. HOWEVER if you believe in 'God' (which I sort of do, biology and the complextiy of organisms, it just seems like something more than 'accidents' and 'surrvival of the fittest' conserding the [relative] short time we have evolved in) but yeah if there is a 'God' what is to say life was not created elsewhere in universe.

Just to finish off, bit of string theory, seeing as there may be tons of parrallel universes I wonder wether there may be life intelligent enough in other universes to cross parrallel universes........^o). Somehow I think if we ever come into contact with other life all of us here will be a long time dead.


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2006)

monicam said:
			
		

> Now even though the Universe is HUGE it is still of a finite size.



This is not proven...it is a theory, and like many other thoeries you cannot base any facts around them. Most of what you've written here, i'v read hundreds of times from magazine articals to books like "a short history of nearly eveything" by Bill Bryson.... not to say your wrong... it's good that people have an interest in these things :thumbup: , but again most of it is based on speculation.... how can man possibly comment on wormholes for example.... there haven't been any tests on them, we're going by what we think would happen... likewise with distances in space etc... how can we say aliens wouldn't be able to reach us.... maybe they can...maybe they have been able to for centuries, not that im a big believer in that (see my earlier post).....i wont divulge, but im not religous... there was a time when man thought that Earth was in the centre of our solar system...... wrong, that the sun orbited the earth... wrong.... i could go on.... now although this was a long time ago, the reactions are the same.... we are speculating about the universe and have no real clue what the deal is..... remember we still arn't sure whats at the bottom of our deepest oceans. Mans plight to understand the universe continues.... and there will be alot of mistakes made along the road.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 1, 2006)

I saw an alien in Roswell, NM.  My husband tried to assure me that the cord plugged into the wall was just his life source, but I was still a sceptic.


----------



## Fate (Apr 1, 2006)

Ask Agents Mulder and Scully!  Yeah, im cool, got all 9 series on dvd


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 3, 2006)

liveinsurrealism said:
			
		

> 1.The height of the Pyramids apex is 5,812.98 inches and each side is 9,131 inches rom corner to corner. If the circumference of the pyramid is divided by twice it's height the result is 3.14159, which just happens to be Pi. Pi is demonstrated many times throughout the Pyramid, and yet we know that it wasn't discovered until later by the Greeks..



According to a tv show I seen on tv, the egyptians used wheels to measure distance, so many rotations of the wheel meant x distance.  Or something like that.  Because of this, pi is in the numberes since the wheel was used.  What they said was along those lines.  So it was by chance, not planned.  :0)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 3, 2006)

I've just re-read the title and it looks like we've got it all wrong


----------



## anicole (Apr 3, 2006)

Is this the Schizophrenics Anonymous Universal Reunion thread?

Avis?  Uncle Albert?


----------



## Arch (Apr 3, 2006)

I know at least one allan, so i'm a believer. :mrgreen: Hertz have you been playing?!... im sure it wasnt like that before... or maybe an alien (or allen) has altered my brain.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know at least one allan, so i'm a believer. :mrgreen: Hertz have you been playing?!... im sure it wasnt like that before... or maybe an alien (or allen) has altered my brain.


 
Yeah, I'm SURE it didn't say 'Allen' before!


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Nov 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> not that we are gonna talk religion...cause we cant.....
> 
> but if we could...i would point out that in a world that exsists in this 8 to 9 plants solar system... one out of 9 have life...
> 
> ...



I am very, very glad we "can't" talk about religion here(even though you did anyway), because you would definitely not like what I have to say on the subject!!


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't touch this one with a 100 ft. pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Nov 28, 2006)

hehe good idea.  I shouldn't have but I can't seem to leave well enough alone. :blushing:


----------



## Tiberius (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know why this dead thread was bumped, but I'd just point out that the first post is complete bull****.  The Ancient Babylonians had approximations of Pi and it appears in several Egyptian Texts (most notably one by the scribe Ahmes, who wrote the earliest known approximation of Pi at 3.16).  Ignoring for a moment the fact that his numbers are uncited and disagree with most sources, measuring the size of the pyramids down to the inch is stupid because they've eroded far more than that over time.  And on and on.

Does intelligent life exist somewhere else in the universe?  Statistically, it's essentially certain.  Has it visited Earth?  The odds of that are so unlikely it's not funny.  The idea that other species could even detect the presence of life on Earth before we developed radio waves and other long-distance communication is completely laughable, not to mention the odds that they could do that AND get here in such a short period of time.


----------



## mcktheknf (Nov 28, 2006)

There is one thing that they taught us in school that makes all this stuff perfectly clear to me. The "Big Bang Theory", "before there was anything, there was nothing, and then it went Bang. How could anybody be confused about anything after knowing that?


----------



## Nurd (Nov 28, 2006)

I believe in Aliens, because I seriously doubt there isn't any other life out ther but us. 

Also I think the whole Area 51 thing is a load of bull. It's just some topsecret airstrip. Who cares. Nosey nosey people. *shakes finger*

But I like the Chupacabra better. I don't believe he's an alien.


----------



## anicole (Nov 29, 2006)

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> There are 9 planets in our solar system, and one has intelligent life on it. So far scientists have found 70 other solar systems in the Milky Way galaxy, but they suspect that there are billions. So then I think that if anyone can honestly think that there is not one planet that has intelligent life in at least one other of those solar systems, *then they are extremely close-minded* and ignorant. As they said in the movie Contact, it would be an awful waste of space.


 



			
				hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> I am very, very glad we "can't" talk about religion here(even though you did anyway), because *you would definitely not like what I have to say on the subject*!!


 
:er:   :lmao: 






			
				Tiberius said:
			
		

> I don't know why this dead thread was bumped,


 
Id say heres why 




			
				hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> hehe good idea. I shouldn't have but *I can't seem to leave well enough alone*.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Nov 29, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> :er: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AHHH haha......not.  I bumped this old thread because I felt like it and I didn't like the comment that was made to me on here.  But instead of being a *****.......I tried to play it off politely, unlike you.


----------

